# Arturo Fuente Brevas Royale Cigar Review - Not bad for two bucks.



## joncaputo

Good smoke for the price. Gonna line the humi with a few for hand outs.

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Brevas Royale Cigar Review - Not bad for two bucks.


----------

